# Advice needed



## nashslash (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a good heart to heart with a close friend as he's looking for some advise ….



He said, I've suspected for some time now that my girlfriend (Who lives with me) has been cheating on me.

The usual signs... Phone rings but if I answer, the caller hangs up.
She has been going out with the girls a lot recently although when I asked their names she always says. "Just some girls from work, you don't know them."

I always stay awake to look out for her taxi coming home, but she always walks down the drive. Although I can hear a car driving off, as if
she has gotten out of the car around the corner. Why? Maybe she wasn't in a taxi?

I once picked up her mobile phone just to see what time it was she went berserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her.

Anyway, I've never approached the subject with her. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth, but last night she went out and I decided to really check on her.

I decided that I was going to park my motorcycle next to the garage and then hide behind it so I could get a good view of the whole street when she came home. 

It was at that moment, crouching behind my bike, that
the valve covers on my engine seemed to be leaking a little oil.

Is this something I can fix myself, or should I take it back to the dealer?


----------



## Changnoy (Feb 10, 2011)

You should check if your girlfriends boyfriend is a mechanic, he may be able to give you a service as well as her.


----------



## Changnoy (Feb 10, 2011)

...


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*cheating*



nashslash said:


> I had a good heart to heart with a close friend as he's looking for some advise ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if she is then thats what she wants and thats what is making her happy. stop spending money on her , make her pay half of everything and get back to the beginning and start dating. If she doesnt want to go on dates with you then talk about her being a roommate if you can handle that and start seeing other girls.


----------



## rucus7 (Apr 18, 2010)

Permatex should take care of the problem


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

some sense of humour  Some super glue will fix it .. Or wrap a Trokan around it..


----------



## Dave0 (May 28, 2010)

I see this so often, this is what happens when you fall for a girl and are too soft/kind etc, they may treat kindness as a weakness and do this.
Tell her that if you ever find out she is playing around you will finish with her, wait for her reaction, then tell her you know 100% she is then see what she says, then up to you what you do but if your scared of finding out the truth and do nothing she will just use you until she has all she can and will be gone anyway.


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

ha ha ha thats funny!

Take it to the dealers as removing the covers etc will be messy - maybe the gaskets seals are damaged etc

regarding your girl - sounds like she is cheating on you...you've asked her and she's ignoring it etc or denying it - the phone thing - her getting mad - thats a good sign of trouble. If she won't talk to you honestly - well follow her one night she does go out...catch her in the act so to say.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys need to pump up your 'humour' quotient' I guess   I may be wrong ..


----------

